# Coke VS Pepsi



## molested_cow (Mar 31, 2011)

WAIT!!!!!!

I am not going to ask you the obvious question, so don't jump to conclusion yet.

It's rare to find both products at the same vendor, let it be vending machines, restaurants etc. Of course you will find both in a grocery store of gas station but that's not the issue here.

So for restaurant business, usually only one of them is available. The theory is that the more popular drink will draw more customers to the restaurants that offer them. So in real life, does it really work this way? I mean, have you come across people who would prefer to go to a particular restaurant simply because the restaurant offers Coke or Pepsi of their preference, or refuse to go to a place because they don't have the soda of preference?

I've never come across such situation. No one's going to prefer McDonald's because they sell Coke products or KFC for Pepsi products.... or this hot dog stand over the other hot dog stand because of soda choice. All I know is when I was in Atlanta, it's rare to even here the word Pepsi. It's ok for me cus I like Coke as a brand better anyways. Plus, the World of Coke museum is pretty fun.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 31, 2011)

coke.


somehow i figured the fast food chains had a business relationship with one or the other.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> I mean, have you come across people who would prefer to go to a particular restaurant simply because the restaurant offers Coke or Pepsi of their preference, or refuse to go to a place because they don't have the soda of preference?


 Never.  But, I have walked out of restaurants after finding out that they don't serve alcohol before.

Looking over the menu to order drinks ... where is the beer ... hmmm.  Waitress comes by, I ask what beer they have - 'We don't serve alcohol here'...  OK, bye!    Seriously though.  If I'm going to go out to eat, I want a beer with my meal, damnit.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 31, 2011)

Coke.

If I didn't like alcohol ... and I encountered a restaurant that only served Pepsi as a beverage item ... I would not go back.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 1, 2011)

I just ask for soda and get what they give me.


----------



## mikehaugen (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure that the beverage available is a deal breaker for a particular restaurant (except as mentioned if I really want a beer), but if I can't decide then it will definitely sway me.  I really like McDonalds coke for some reason, it just tastes better than other places, but I don't really like their food so I don't go there often.

In general, I prefer Coke to Pepsi, though I do like Pepsi products and find myself drinking Mt. Dew most of the time... or an occasional Dr. Pepper.


----------



## K8-90 (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually, it does make a difference to me. For fast food, if I can't get a Pepsi, I don't get a drink from them - I'll get a drink from a convenience store instead. I'm picky, and coke is gross


----------



## e.rose (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll drink either Pepsi or Coke products, but if I have my choice between Coke and Pepsi, I'll pick Pepsi every time.

FUN FACT:  Both times I typed out "Coke" the first time... (and THIS time too  ) ... I accidentally typed "c0ck".

I guess I better go downstairs and let my husband know.  

Dear lord... WHO let me have caffeine this late at night again?  I blame you.


----------



## reedshots (Apr 1, 2011)

most restaurants serve ice tea if they don't have coke ice tea works for me if not a sprite or root beer, I won't drink alcohol and get back in my truck just wont do it not even one.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 1, 2011)

You'll find places that sell drinks will usually carry coke because that's what people like to mixed with there booze,


----------



## rabman (Apr 1, 2011)

My full time job is that of a Food Service Director.  I've been in this industry since 1984.  More often than not, the business decision to serve Coke vs. Pepsi has little to do with consumer preference.  An exclusive contract with either vendor brings a company better pricing, marketing materials, volume discounts and rebates.  They also supply free equipment (refrigerators, recycle containers, signage), promotional materials, inventory management, equipment servicing etc... Coke recently offered me $10,000 in upfront money  to be exclusive.  15-20 years ago, that number would have been 5 or 10 times as much, no exaggeration.

The reason KFC sell Pepsi over coke is that Pepsi gave them a better deal.  Go to any sold out NFL, MLB or NBA  game, no one's staying home because they can't get their favorite soft drink, or beer for that matter.  Same thing.  It costs them less to serve that product than the other.  Try to count the Coke or Pepsi signs, banners etc.  Too many to count.  The bigger, more popular places get the best deals and that's the main consideration for a company when choosing a brand.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 1, 2011)

As Rabman said, it's all a question of money.




mikehaugen said:


> I really like McDonalds coke for some reason, it just tastes better than other places



That on the other hand could be a question of how they mix it. I don't drink enough soda to notice the difference but a friend who sets up chain type restaurants told me that the coke in France is different from the US. More syrup goes into the mix. Maybe MacD US puts more syrup in their mix than the competition.


----------



## altitude604 (Apr 1, 2011)

if it's cold and in my glass... then it's the right brand. lol


----------



## Davor (Apr 1, 2011)

Im personally not picky when it comes to carbonated drinks like cola or pepsi, i don't drink them much so when i do get a chance i could care less they all taste good from my side, or at least when your munching down a fries supreme from Taco bell it doesn't seem to matter what you drink they all taste great lol. But i do care about restaurant's carrying a good variety of alcohol.


----------



## mishele (Apr 1, 2011)

COKE!!!!
I would never not go to a restaurant because they served Pepsi. I don't drink a lot of soda anymore(lol) and I don't go to fast food places often. But I have to tell ya, when I get that craving, my favorite bad food chain is Burger King and they serve Pepsi. I won't get a Pepsi, I'll get a Mist....lol And I have stopped and picked up a Coke somewhere else.
I think fountain sodas in general taste better then bottled. 
Now, if I'm going out to eat we prolly wouldn't go somewhere that didn't at least have beer. I agree w/ Josh......it's just nice to have a nice cold beer w/ a meal.

Is the next Q, who serves the best fries?!!!


----------



## altitude604 (Apr 1, 2011)

mishele said:


> COKE!!!!
> I would never not go to a restaurant because they served Pepsi. I don't drink a lot of soda anymore(lol) and I don't go to fast food places often. But I have to tell ya, when I get that craving, my favorite bad food chain is Burger King and they serve Pepsi. I won't get a Pepsi, I'll get a Mist....lol And I have stopped and picked up a Coke somewhere else.
> I think fountain sodas in general taste better then bottled.
> Now, if I'm going out to eat we prolly wouldn't go somewhere that didn't at least have beer. I agree w/ Josh......it's just nice to have a nice cold beer w/ a meal.
> ...



Best Fries are in Montreal... then covered in gravy and cheese curds... and smoked bacon...

okay... NOW i'm really hungry.


----------

